# Dog fight, please help!



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, it is unrealistic to expect Dogs to like all other dogs just as you don't like all other people.
In this case it sounds like KC has some toy aggression issues. Has he ever had a problem with other dogs stealing his toys/stick?
I'm not a fan of dog parks and don't go. I've heard too many stories like your's.
If he has a dog at home to play with that should be good. If you just want a place to let him run, go when the park is empty and just leave when someone arrives.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if he is becoming aggressive but it sounds like he was guarding the stick. No more sticks (or anything else he guards) when other dogs are around. KC gave the other dog a warning and he didn't get it but you can't expect all dogs to understand. 

I only go to dog parks when they are empty because I am afraid of guarders amongst many other things... So we rarely get to go except early mornings on rainy days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

When you put your dog in a situation with unknown other dogs, yes, stuff happens,and it doesn't have to involve a stick or a toy, not all dogs are well socialized. Understand that KC was not the instigator in this incident, the other dog did not heed his warnings, and move away. The other dog's owner should have stepped in and removed their dog, when KC tried to 'hide' from it.
Prevention: Teach KC a solid 'drop it' and 'leave it' command. The end goal being that if KC should pick up a stick or whatever at the dogpark - he will drop it and leave it.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Jennifer, I don't like dog parks either and especially when people bring toys. I used to take him for runs with me, but have been dealing with a back injury and now the only way to let them run is a park. 
I can't say he has had a problem with other dogs stealing his sticks before. Also, my other dog steals his toys all the time, JP will literally put his head inside KC's mouth to steal toys/treats/food and KC will never react to that, won't even growl. He will usually chase a dog that steals his stick, but in a playful way and usually when they stop running he will just walk away or grab another stick and try to get another dog to chase him. 

Also, just a few minutes before this happened a beagle was running next to KC and they were playing tug of war with the stick. Again, I'm not trying to minimize this, as I really don't want it to happen again and it could've been much worse.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help! He does know the drop command, he even stops running if I call him but this just happened within seconds and without a warning, I guess i'll avoid dog parks from now on as well. Appreciate the help!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

Dogs get often too excited around with other dogs or react violently on certain situations.


----------



## simplykika (Mar 10, 2013)

Since you are all talking about a dog fight..I have a question. My 6 month old golden got into one but without being severly hurt. He was playing with other dog (stafford,female,2 years old) while they were on a leash but as soon as they were "on their own" she started to bite him. Neck,ears,growling etc...not so strong but still. Did she want to show her dominance or something? I don´t know..but I´m wondering-do other dogs notice that he is just a puppy or? 
thank you...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I won't go to dog parks.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel is always good around other dogs and all people but there has been a few instances where the other dog becomes aggressive, Diesel walks away but the other dog pursues and, as I see it, he is defending himself. It hasn't happened many times, 2-3 tops, but maybe this was something similar to your situation. It only takes a second for something to happen that one dog doesn't like. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Your dog will react to each dog it meets differently. From what you've described I would blame the dog who was trying to take another dogs item. If your dog postures or gets stiff and the other dog doesn't stop, its rude and liable to get the above result. Don't be so shaken up over this... it was what I would call a scuffle not a full blown fight. Also, your dog is reaching maturity, how he responds to other dogs (especially now that he has a dog to play with) is going to change in the next few months. 

Don't throw sticks... they can jam a dog in the mouth and cause serious injury. A good friend of mine had his Belgian Sheperd almost die from a stick.


----------



## simplykika (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you..you are right. He is reaching maturity but I don´t think he knows when to approach another dog. For instance,there is one older golden at the park and he doesn´t like when other dogs lick him. He is not agressive untill...so,my problem is---my puppy doesn´t know how to read signs. When to leave alone,when to stop or even "I think he is agressive,I should stay here."..he runs to meet other dogs and gets bitten a lot. Warning bites,ofcourse. He is not being hurt. Even I,after all those videos on Youtube can read body language..tails,ears,and I´m not one of them  I´m scared because he is growing up and one day he can end up in a serious fight....


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

simplykika said:


> Since you are all talking about a dog fight..I have a question. My 6 month old golden got into one but without being severly hurt. He was playing with other dog (stafford,female,2 years old) while they were on a leash but as soon as they were "on their own" she started to bite him. Neck,ears,growling etc...not so strong but still. Did she want to show her dominance or something? I don´t know..but I´m wondering-do other dogs notice that he is just a puppy or?
> thank you...


No not dominance, this is puppy play but some older dogs do not appreciate an exuberant puppy. What did the staffy do? In my experience most dogs seem to adjust their playing manners accordingly, Roxy is rough if the other dog plays rough and tones it down for small,young, or more gentle play dogs. I have found that if 2 dogs are playing and a third dog joins there is sometimes trouble with the 2 original dogs "bullying" the third dog. This is my cue to leave.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

The thing is that no matter what you do with your puppy you can't be sure about other dogs, in my experience. My dog will usually lick almost any dog to death, if permitted, but I've noticed that as he is getting older some dogs just don't like him and react negatively. The other day in a park he was in a play position wagging his tail and with his front paws in front and the other dog started violently barking at him. Luckily, KC usually leaves when he hears a dog bark, even if it's a smaller dog - I think they just learn that eventually. 

From witnessing one fight my dog was in and a few others, I can say that you will know when dogs fight vs. playing. In terms of the signs, not much for a puppy in a dog park to be honest. When KC was younger he'd be happy to see everyone, and even know approaches most dogs wagging his tail - I think that's probably your best bet that the two dogs are going to be fine. If they are stiff, looking at it each other and cautiously approaching each other (almost walking like cats), you may want to play it safe, although sometimes that doesn't mean there's going to be a fight. Also, worth it to be cautious of owners who just let their dogs off leash and don't pay attention, you may want to just leave - at least in nyc people tend to come to dog parks to socialize with each other and everyone congregates in one area which makes dogs stick around and when you have a larger group of dogs you just never know. I've learned it the hard way.

I got some good advice from people here to avoid dog parks altogether, and after googling dog parks and reading too many bad stories, I wasn't aware of, I've stopped going - it makes it a bit more difficult when you live in a city, but it's worthwhile. KC developed a seroma on the spot the other dog bit him and I didn't even notice there was a bite until the seroma was the size of a golf ball...almost a thousand dollars later, he's recovering but I've learned my lesson and instead take my dogs running with me, and long walks in the evening.


----------

